#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Zysten im Hoffa'schen Fettkörper - OP notwendig? >

## Sally2010

Hallo.. hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Zysten im Hoffa'schen Fettkörper (Knie) ? Ich habe keine Bakerzyste (die wäre ja in der Kniekehle). Hier mein MRT-Befund: 
Im unteren lateralen Bereich des Hoffa'schen Fettkörpers zeigen sich gekammerte zystische Veränderungen mit etwa 2,5 x 1,5 x 2,5 cm Gesamtausdehnung. Im angrenzenden ventrolateralen Tibiakopf ebenfalls zystoide Veränderungen bis 1 cm Durchmesser. Hier auch angedeutetes Knochenmarködem im Sinne einer Belastungsreaktion oder posttraumatischen Veränderung. Keine abgrenzbare Infraktion. 
Übrige knöcherne Form und Signalgebung altersentsprechend unauffällig. Kreuzbänder, Seitenbänder und Patellasehne normal. Normaler Innen- und Außenminiskus. Die Gelenkknorpelschichten an Femur und Tibia sind homogen gering verschmälert. Der patellare Knorpel ist nicht verschmälert, bei Bewegungsartefakten nur eingeschränkt beurteilbar. Mäßiger Erguss. 
Beurteilung: Zystische Veränderungen / Ganglien im unteren lateralen Bereich des Hoffa'schen Fettkörpers und angrenzenden TibiakopfGeringer ReizergussKeine Meniskus- oder Bandläsion 
Der Orthopäde, dem ich diesen Befund mit den Bildern vorlegte, meinte erst "Sie haben aber auch ein wenig Arthrose" und dann, wenn mich "die" Zyste stören würde, dann sollte man da eine kleine Operation machen. Dann meinte er auf einmal, man müsse die Zyste (wenn ich das richtig lese, ist das nicht nur eine einzelne) rausmachen, das würde zu 80% die Schmerzen nehmen. Das sei aber keine eilige Sache, kein Problem, wenn ich das erst Anfang nächsten Jahres in Angriff nehmen wolle, ich solle mir dann eben die Krh-Einweisung abholen kommen, er könne mir gern nochmal Kortison spritzen (ähm, das will ich eigentlich nicht - ich hatte nach der ersten Spritze neulich sehr sehr starke Schmerzen). 
Ich blick im Moment gar nicht mehr durch! Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit sowas oder ist das wieder mal was Exotisches, was ich da habe :Huh?:  Bin Euch jetzt schon dankbar für jede Antwort. 
LG
Sally

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sally,
ich hab auch einige Zysten im Kniegelenk, da hat aber noch keiner von einer OP gesprochen. Meine Rheumatologin sagte mir, Zysten kämen durch Überlastung des Gelenks. Eine Punktion kann man vergessen, weil sie sich immer wieder nachfüllen. Ich habe - nebenbei bemerkt - asymmetrische Kniescheiben, die eine Fehlbelastung hervorrufen, da bekam ich früher ab und zu Spritzen rein und knorpelaufbauende Medikamente verschrieben. 
Die Zysten habe ich erst seit ein paar Jahren, werden bei vermehrter Belastung größer und bei viel Ruhe wieder kleiner, verursachen keine so großen Schmerzen, aber ich nehme sowieso Kortison wegen meines Rheumas, vielleicht hätte ich ohne das mehr Schmerzen.
Neuerdings habe ich Zysten an LWS-Bandscheiben, wobei eine große auf bestimmte Nerven drückt. Da sagte mir die Neurochirurgin kürzlich, für sie käme eine OP nur in Frage, wenn die Schmerzen unerträglich sind. Zysten würden bei anhaltender Belastung immer wieder kommen, da kann man nicht jedesmal operieren. Sie will es jetzt mit Spritzen versuchen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich dir mit meinen Erfahrungen etwas weiterhelfen kann.
Alles Gute!

----------

